# Versatile Horse Obstacle Clinic - Memphis, NY Aug 18



## Gentle Dove Farm (Feb 11, 2011)

*Aug 18, Saturday, Gentle Dove Farm VERSATILE HORSE OBSTACLE CLINIC: Mounted Police Style,*Presented by Joann Long, National Mounted Police and Toronto Police Services Certified. *Hosted by Old Broads Riding Club and held at Fisher Farm 7269 Plainville Rd, **Memphis, NY*13112. Riders will work with their mounts in creative sensory and obstacle situations, with the emphasis on versatility challenges. Spectators welcome - discounts for pre-registration! Join us from 12:30 pm to 5:30 pm.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

That sounds like fun. Wish we were closer. Is it open to anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i wish it was on another weekend ...or else i would total do this... to bad i am getting scuba certified that weekend :/


----------



## Gentle Dove Farm (Feb 11, 2011)

*Gentle Dove Farm VERSATILE HORSE OBSTACLE CLINIC- Mounted Police Style*

Yes, our clinics are open. The only criteria is:  Riders are expected to have basic control of their horse, including the ability to walk, trot, turn, and stop their horse. Riders should be comfortable riding in large groups and in pairs. Horses participating in the clinic should have some out-of-arena experience and be free of dangerous vices (i.e. kicking).


----------

